# Knives



## robert flynt (Feb 21, 2013)

You all ask to see some of my work. These are some of my more resent knives. Robert


----------



## Mrfish55 (Feb 21, 2013)

very nice, do you do your own damascus?


----------



## hobbit-hut (Feb 21, 2013)

those look very,very, nice. IfI had to choose one it would be very difficult.


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Feb 21, 2013)

What is the handle material on the 1st knife? I like it...


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 22, 2013)

Great knives! I love all three! Maybe we could talk about a knife swap for a number (TBD) of desert ironwood knife scale blanks?


----------



## Dane Fuller (Feb 22, 2013)

Very nice work, Robert! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Steelart99 (Feb 22, 2013)

Robert, Those are very clean looking creations. I like what you've done and it's always nice to see another knifemaker around here!
Dan


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 22, 2013)

Robert - Beautiful work . True craftsmanship at it finest. 
Scott


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 22, 2013)

Mrfish55 said:


> very nice, do you do your own damascus?



No,the dagger is Bob Eggerland damascus And bowie is made with Brad Vice twisted damascus. I make a little cable damascus but mostly do stock removal.
Robert


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 22, 2013)

AXEMAN58 said:


> What is the handle material on the 1st knife? I like it...



The handle material on the dagger is mamoth ivory. You don't need documentation like you do with prebanned elephant Ivory. A collector bought that one Saturday.
Robert


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 22, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> Great knives! I love all three! Maybe we could talk about a knife swap for a number (TBD) of desert ironwood knife scale blanks?



normally, I like to buy the wood in larger sizes and cut it up myself,to save money but that might work. A knifemaking friend and I go to the Blade Show every year just so we can hand pick our stuff. There is a guy there every year that sells his wood in sizes that we can cut into scales or blocks and we are like kids in a candy store.
Robert


----------



## Steelart99 (Feb 22, 2013)

normally, I like to buy the wood in larger sizes and cut it up myself,to save money but that might work. A knifemaking friend and I go to the Blade Show every year just so we can hand pick our stuff. There is a guy there every year that sells his wood in sizes that we can cut into scales or blocks and we are like kids in a candy store.
Robert
[/quote]

I lived in Orlando for 16 years and went to the KM Guild show every year (that's what got me started in knifemaking) and even went when the show moved to New Orleans. I also went to the Blade show most years. I was both a Guild member and Journeyman Bladesmith. Job change, divorce, moving, remarrying, etc caused me to pass on staying a member of either in about 2007. Loved the Bladeshow and I know exactly what you mean about saving your money up to be able to choose handle material in person ... and steel ... and leather ... and books .... (sigh). You should add your website link to your profile.
Dan


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 23, 2013)

robert flynt said:


> barry richardson said:
> 
> 
> > Great knives! I love all three! Maybe we could talk about a knife swap for a number (TBD) of desert ironwood knife scale blanks?
> ...



I prefer to keep it in larger sizes as well. In your intro you mentioned that you were interested in DIW, you will have a hard time buying it in person over the internet....


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 23, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> robert flynt said:
> 
> 
> > barry richardson said:
> ...


Your right Barry, 
i'll be watching for your next DWI post. The last wood you posted looked really nice,as well as some of the other wood I saw, that's what convenced me to join your group. With some of the suppliers you don't know what your getting until it arrives. I like this site because you can see what your getting. E- mail me when it's ready, if that is ok. Looking forword to getting some of your wood!
Robert


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Feb 26, 2013)

robert flynt said:


> AXEMAN58 said:
> 
> 
> > What is the handle material on the 1st knife? I like it...
> ...



I thought it might be some kind of ivory. Can't say I blame that collector, that is one nice looking dagger.


----------

